# You know you're really into raw when...



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

These threads are always fun.

Feel free to ad your own endings to the sentence...

You know you're really into raw when.....

You forgot to prep the boneless meal for the next morning. So, that morning requires you to dissect and cut up a beef heart into appropriate sized chunks for the pups breakfast. 

OR

You've gotten to the point that green tripe smell no longer gags you in the wee hours of the morning. 

SERIOUSLY. NEVER. thought I'd get to the point of being able to cut up heart or feed green tripe in the early morning hours before work. NEVER. I have a weak stomach and usually the sights and smells of both heart and tripe make me gag. This morning I did both!!! I think I've reached a milestone!!! HAHAHHAA:heh:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

-You get excited when, included with your order of pastured turkey necks and backs, is a bag of blood for next to nothing [$3 for 11 lbs]! 
-You have friends over and realize it's time to feed the pooch, and ask them if they want to watch. 
-Your dog confuses a bag of rocks for a bag of kibble
_(A small bag of pea gravel broke open in my dining room when I was rearranging my fish tank, and I cleaned it up and put the salvaged gravel into a plastic baggie. I use kibble for training treats from time to time [usually with rescue dogs], and had a plastic baggie of kibble sitting on a small tin in my back hall. Thinking to myself that he would probably get into that and not wanting to deal with the ensuing cannon butt, I traded the kibble bag for the gravel bag, putting the kibble safely out of reach. Lo and behold, 20 minutes later, Wallaby prances into my room with his head high and the bag of gravel in his mouth. Tears it open, sniffs, and goes back to see if perhaps he's made a mistake.)_

ETA after a recent house party he did something similar--kept cracking open ping pong balls hoping they were eggs.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

*You know you're really into raw when.....*

* You no longer have to run outside to get clean, fresh air to hold back from hurling while cutting up kidney.

* You giggle a little inside when your dog _doesn't_ have to poo that day because of their diet.

* Each and every single time you go to the store, even when the trip is supposed to be for yourself, you end up going to the meat counter to look for any deals for their future dinners.

* You are seriously in to their poo.

* You keep buying meat even though your freezer is so full you had to take out the baskets to be able to close the lid.

* When someone compliments your hoodlum dog, you gloat and say, "It's because they eat raw" and you actually enjoy the look of confusion you receive.

* You are seriously in to their poo.

* You go around looking for vets when moving to a new town and the very first question you ask, when determining if this will be their vet is, "What are your feelings about the raw diet?"

* You no longer get anxious about them eating chicken bones, now you love to watch them and hear the sound of the bones as they chomp through them like potato chips.

* You check their teeth at least 4 times a day just to see how white they still are.

* You are seriously in to their poo.

* You scoff at pet food commercials and actually talk to your t.v., "Pscht! Idiots."

* You scrutinize the ingredients list on each and every single treat available for purchase at the pet store.

* Your pets eat better than you do.

* Because they enjoy it so much, it actually starts to look good to you.

* You are seriously in to their poo.

* You can't remember the last time you had to fill up the water dish.

* You drive 40 miles out of your way just to get them something raw.

* You feed them Bambi...something you never thought you could do, just so they can have variety and feel like a wolf if even for a day.

* You no longer mind holding raw, slimy meat in your hands as you hold chicken bones or pork ribs up to them to build a bond.

* You are seriously in to their poo.

* You give up on feeding in bowls and now just toss their food to them.

* You think that anyone who "gets it", such as a co-worker asking, when telling the story of the vet search, "Well, what do they think dogs ate before dog food?" is an alright person and someone you want to know better.

* You are seriously in to their poo and are still fascinated by it after all this time.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Serenity, I think that you captured JUST how I feel including " you are seriously into their poo and are still fascinated by it after all this time" (1999) <lol>


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

*when your idea of an awesome date night is going to every grocery store in town to check for deals.

*when you buy 18 whole turkeys with zero intent to cook any for yourself.

*when every month, there's a stream of blood coming from under your garage door and down your driveway, and you simply chuckle at what people must think goes on in there.(we that our 800lb orders in the garage you'd be amazed at the amounts of Blood!)

*when unlike your friends, you actually know why your dogs poo is loose if it just so happens to be. 

*when you gloat to other people that your dogs sh*t don't stink! Lol.

*when you refer to your puppy as "baby carnivore"

*when your dogs coats are so shiny and healthy, they are nearly reflective!

*when you understand the term "yuck mouth"

*when you are regularly covered in blood up to the elbows, and t doesn't even phase you.

*when you distinctly know the difference between blood, and "liver blood" 

*when every now and then you can't help but dissecting your dogs dinner.

*when you are a poo expert

*when your friends are fascinated watching your dogs eat.

*.... and you are, too.

*when you regularly use the term "species appropriate" in conversation.

*when your heart skips a beat when you get a chance to discuss feeding dogs.

*when your puppy has an accident behind the couch and you have to rattle our brain to figure out when, because you never smelled it! (I was beyond grossed out! Good thing my floors get cleaned daily! And they are hardwood!) 

*when you cringe in the pet section of Wal mart.

*when your dogs are healthier than anyone's you know.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh I love this thread!

I love the expression on people's faces when I tell them my Rotties eat Raw
I love the expression on faces when I tell them my JRT x mutt, eats Raw
I too, am poo obsessed!
I gloat when people comment on how shiny their coats are - then tell them they eat raw!
I love listening as well as watching my dogs gnawing on their dinner - sounds like they're in the Serengeti!
I love watching people's faces when they ask me what my dogs eat, expecting the answer to be some kind of kibble - WHAT? they say, then I go into graphic detail of what they devour - regularly!
When I changed two people's minds from feeding kibble type food to raw; they and their dogs are very grateful and they look amazing.

This thread's gonna make me smile all day, I just know it!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL great replies!!!!! For any raw feeder each one of these answers I have read is soooooo true! 


It was all so well said but will add a little anyways.......

--You know your a raw feeder w/ kids when they comment to you...when I saw a commercial about dog food I thought ~huh mom would NEVER feed that again.

--Your husband starts to become jealous of what the dog is getting to eat for dinner.
--Your family ...outside your household....thinks you have seriously lost your mind because you feed what you do...meanwhile they feed kibble.
--You have the chance of being told ...you read way too much. (obviously about dog stuff, because everyone apparently in my world thinks the only books that should consume your time are sluty versions of what I am not sure.)
--You are completely and utterly in love with your dog and while your dog is outside running/playing looking lean and bad ass you think...yup that is my dog and they are raw fed!!
--You have to come to a fantastic forum because really no in your world "gets" what it is you are doing for your dog.
--You talk to others about what you feed at the risk of getting "the looks" but yet you still do it and THEN you find yourself asking these same people if they come across anything in their freezer say they feel the need to throw away just give it to me for my dog. (yeah that goes over like a fart in church!)
--You are about to call all yours and your husbands hunter friends and ask them to save tounges,hearts,organs of deer or any animal they kill....I mean seriously why waste right??? (again that goes over just like the above comment)


Well I had fun w/ this thread!! Cant wait to see what others post up  Have a great one, and tansox.....your so right this thread can do nothing but make one smile for the day !!!


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

You don't have to worry about stepping into poop in your yard and having it smell on your shoes because it crumbles within hours.

When your dog sticks up her nose at anything besides raw. 

You get excited to hear Molly crunch that bone because it is hard for her to eat them. I put a drumstick in her mouth, hold it there for her to crunch down to break it then have to take it and cut it up or she will not eat it. She drop it, sniffs it and leaves it there, then Pinky runs to her and steals it.

When your son asks if you can please cook some of the chicken that you bought for the dogs for him and you tell him NO.

When you laugh at your neighbors comment about your dogs wild instinct will kick in and will want to eat you and all living creatures.

Your freezer is so full your throwing away your food (like veggies and other frozen meals) just to fit their food in.

Just to see them so excited to see the red bowl come out of the fridge. I keep there food in a red bowl, cut up ready for them.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

...you go get your dinners, and instead of sitting on the couch and watching tv, you get some lawn chairs out to watch your dogs eat their dinner.

...you would never eat veal yourself as you would feel guilty, but have NO issues buying a day old calf for your dogs.

...you get tired of living off of noodles and end up eating dog food instead (baked, seasoned chicken quarters. Just pop one of those babies in the oven on 350 for 40 minutes and they are DELISH!).

...your kitchen looks like a murder scene when you fall asleep while thawing out a giant container of organs for repackaging (I woke up today after a nap to blood that leaked out of the container, wound its way around my sink from the other side of the kitchen counter and was pooling on my floor. I was NOT a happy camper!).

...your husband calls from work (he is gone sometimes for days at a time) to make sure the dogs have enough food to last until he gets home, and you are left wondering, "what am I, chopped liver??? I am out of food too!".

...you come home from the vets absolutely glowing because your vet wouldn't shut up about how handsome and healthy your baby dog is.

...you pass out watching the vet remove stitches from your horse's neck/nearly pass out watching your husband get 3 stitches in his hand/can't watch a medical show without having to leave the room multiple times to ensure consciousness/passed out multiple times in high school during dissections (cow brain, heart, and eyeball) but you don't bat an eye at having to pull animal body parts out of a big bag to repackage it.

...you look forward to seeing what kind of goodies you are going to pull out of that bag of organs that farmer gave you.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

...walk into the pet store and roll your eyes at the endless aisles of kibble

...pick up bags of kibble just to read the ingredients to get a good laugh, usually not making it past the first 3 ingredients

...scurry to find your iPhone so you can take pictures and videos when you give your dog something extra 'disgusting' like a chicken neck with the head attached, and then upload it to YouTube 

...99% of the meat in your freezer (which came from the grocery store) is designated for your dog and not you

...you're watching Iron Chef - Battle Goat and you can't stop thinking about how those cuts of meat would be put to better use if you could feed them to your dog

...you don't get tired explaining to people or family members that raw chicken bones aren't dangerous, but the COOKED ones they're feeding their dogs are!

...you just laugh at your mom when she's still asking you if you're dog is going to become a bloodthirsty maneater

...you know you could solve all of your friends' dogs' itchy/scratchy/yeasty/rashy problems, if you could only convince them to see the light!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How come I am never talking to any of you folks when I tell people i feed my dog raw food? The closest I have come is my elderly neighbor, who hangs over the fence and watches my dogs eat, with this horrified look on his face, telling me I am acting like I am from Kentucky, which to him is a high insult.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Mollygirl said:


> Your freezer is so full your throwing away your food (like veggies and other frozen meals) just to fit their food in.


Ha! Good one.




Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> ...you go get your dinners, and instead of sitting on the couch and watching tv, you get some lawn chairs out to watch your dogs eat their dinner.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's about the funniest one yet.




schtuffy said:


> ...you're watching Iron Chef - Battle Goat and you can't stop thinking about how those cuts of meat would be put to better use if you could feed them to your dog.


Ok, now THAT is a winner right there.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> *You know you're really into raw when.....*
> 
> * You no longer have to run outside to get clean, fresh air to hold back from hurling while cutting up kidney.
> 
> ...


Well, that just coverd it all for me, and then some!:rockon:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

You have just bought 400lbs of chicken, beef, pork and not one single pound was bought with intention of humans consuming it!

As you cut up said beef and pork, you think, "Wow, this stuff looks great, I should BBQ some of this" but instead you package it into the appropriate sized ziploc bags for your 3 dogs!

You no longer are ashamed of telling people you feed raw; but instead actually look for opportunities where you can proudly say I Feed Raw all the while watching the horror on peoples face when you tell them! Just for the fun of it, and because you can!!! LOL!!

While getting ready to leave on vacation, our house/dog sitter is spending a few days with us, so he will "know what to do" and as I was talking with him tonight while the dogs were all outside, I found myself saying "I always look at their poo; but I guess you really probably don't need to worry about it!!" Serenity, this truly brings new meaning to your Seriously into their poo...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You know your into raw when:

Your checking out at the grocery store buying a good amount of meat and in front of the checker your five year old daughter asks if all this meat is for us or the dogs......and it's for the dogs.....

LOL. The look from the checker is priceless.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You know when you're a raw feeder when.....

....you buy 30 chickens just to produce mass quantities of eggs for the dogs to eat (and yourself)

....you buy 6 breeding rabbits to produce mass quantities of meat for the dogs to eat

....you drive 10 hours to pick up 400 pounds of whole butchered calves (and thus find half eaten pieces of jaw bone all over the yard)


These are the three new ones for me LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

...you purposely wait to feed your dogs until your company gets there just to see the priceless looks of horror (wives) and awe(husbands. also usually is accompanied by something like "d*mn! that is so bad @$$!!!")


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When the husband is beyond pissed because he's eating a spaghetti dinner whilst the dog's eating a slab of baby back ribs.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm loving it - I knew I would. Keep em coming ......!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> When the husband is beyond pissed because he's eating a spaghetti dinner whilst the dog's eating a slab of baby back ribs.


Ha - my husband is the same way. Honestly, it makes me feel a little odd too. We also eat the enhanced chicken, while I make special trips to get the organic for the dogs. I am having a can of vienna sausage for lunch. My dogs are having pork ribs for supper. Somehow, I just think that meat is too expensive to buy for us humans.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> ...you purposely wait to feed your dogs until your company gets there just to see the priceless looks of horror (wives) and awe(husbands. also usually is accompanied by something like "d*mn! that is so bad @$$!!!")


haha, I thought I was the only one who did this!!



xellil said:


> Somehow, I just think that meat is too expensive to buy for us humans.


I totally agree with you!

This thread rocks :biggrin:


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

* When you throw out all bread from the freezer to fit all the dog food in and your boyfriend complains the bread hs gone mouldy.
* When you bring a bag of lamb trimmings with you out onto the field in the middle of the village to train your dog.
* When you run off to the meat section in the supermarket to see if they got any cheap bones or meat for your dog.
* When you fill the washing machine with bloody towels rather than washing your own clothes. 
* When you spend 5 hours cutting/packing meat to store in the freezer for your dog and not yourself.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

mollywoppy said:


> when the husband is beyond pissed because he's eating a spaghetti dinner whilst the dog's eating a slab of baby back ribs.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha!!!!!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

xellil said:


> Ha - my husband is the same way. Honestly, it makes me feel a little odd too. We also eat the enhanced chicken, while I make special trips to get the organic for the dogs. I am having a can of vienna sausage for lunch. My dogs are having pork ribs for supper. Somehow, I just think that meat is too expensive to buy for us humans.


I HATE buying meat for us to eat!! I just cringe when I look at the price.

Dummy me ran out of boneless meat for the dogs this week except for beef heart. So, I've been buying beef & pork at the store and mixing it half & half with the pork heart. Somehow, this week the pricetag on the meat doesn't seem to matter!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> When the husband is beyond pissed because he's eating a spaghetti dinner whilst the dog's eating a slab of baby back ribs.


Love that one!! My husband and son both looked at me one day and said 'why can't we have ribs like the dogs do?". This week when I brought home two packs of stew beef, my husband actually thought it would be nice if I made it into beef burgundy for him . HAHAHAHA... the dogs are eating it today. 

Here's one I haven't seen mentioned yet:

* when you go ahead and run over the little pile of poo with the lawn mower because you know it's just going to just poof into dust when the blades hit it.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

*You know you're really into raw when*



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> ...you purposely wait to feed your dogs until your company gets there just to see the priceless looks of horror (wives) and awe(husbands. also usually is accompanied by something like "d*mn! that is so bad @$$!!!")


 The first person that was there when my guys (3 Rotties at the time) ate a chicken dinner was a big ole strong male. I noticed that he looked uncomfortable and wondered WHY? The dogs were very friendly with him. When I let them out-he said that the sound of crunching bones, which thrilled me to no end GROSSED him out-I still laugh. Also *schtuffy's* comment about the "blood thirsty monsters"

If I get a certain cashier at the grocery store that I frequent, she feels it necessary to inform the other customers in the line that the meat I am buying is for my DOGS & that they eat it RAW! Then she asks me have they turned to wanting human blood yet? I laugh & go my way.:tongue:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We can't even talk about ribs at my house. That is the only meal my dogs ONLY get when hubby is not home!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

When you have to empty everything out of your big SUV, and fold down the seats.... to go pick up your "dog food" order. :tongue:


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

-Everytime you have friends and family over you ask if they wanna watch your dog eat
-You warn your friends not to piss off your dog because he is a "blood thirsty killer"
-You bring up what your dog eats during your lunch break, and you're the only one not grossed out
-Your mom gets mad at you because "the animals eat better than most people!"
-You have had serious thoughts about buying live chickecns, rabbits etc, to feed and breed for your dog
-Everytime you go to the store your dad has to drag you away from the meat section
-When your checker at the store asks if you are bbqing this weekend and you say "nope this meat is for my dog"
-You no longer worry about traveling and leaving your dog behind in someones care, because you know he will eat his meals (only nibbled on kibble if I was not home, totally different now!)
-Your nieces play with your dogs chew toys more than he does because he eats real bones now
-You pass road kill and say "LOOK AT ALL THE MEAT! THAT WOULD MAKE GREAT MEALS!" and everyone in the car just stares at you like you are crazy
-You ask your friends what their dog eats , then brag about how fresh and natural your dogs food is and say "would you feed your children only fruitloops their whole lives?" when they say what you feed is weird


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

~~You love feeding the boys when their uncles are over, cause after 45 min of talking about dogs being carnivores and watching them all eat, both the 15 year old and 20 year old go home and rave on and on about how happy all 3 boys are and WHY they are always shiny, happy and health and how their dog should be eating REAL food not their nasty grocery store brand(s) krapple.

~~Your dog who will NOT eat anything other then his meat, bones and organs wins a contest for a TOTALLY personalized tag and you order it saying "100% Carnivore"!! :biggrin: (YES that is what Leo's tag is going to say!:wink: :lol

~~You have only about 1/8th of the freezer space taken up by human food.

~~Husband gets excited because of the pork chops, steaks, ribs and chicken thawing on the bottom shelf of the fridge.....then realizes that it is ALL on the "dog food tray" that you use to prep it all on!:tongue1:

~~Husband asks which meat is for dinner..........you look at him dumbfounded cause the 15lbs of meat thawing on in the fridge/on the counter is for the next week's meals for the babies. (The last 2 just happened tonight:lol

~~You bug EVERYONE you know who eats meat about "scraps"!:nod:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

**when you get so excited watching and hearing your dog crunch up some raw turket necks and chicken backs , that you have to smoke a cigarette afterwards..lol...umm was that tmi??!!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

You know you're really into raw when.....your 30 cu/ft freezer only has one shelf for us.
You know you're really into raw when.....you spend 40 hours a week looking for meat deals 
You know you're really into raw when.....you celebrate when you find a meat deal that allows you to get any meat for .49 cents /lb
You know you're really into raw when.....everyone asks how come your dog's coat feels like velvet...and you tell them that your dog is on a raw diet...and you get the "look of confusion"
You know you're really into raw when.....you give up trying to wash out yard poop with the hose since it's only 2 pellet's, and is powder in a day or two.
You know you're really into raw when.... you spend 40+ hours a week on a dog food forum reading about all the great stories related to raw feeding.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

~~You go to 5 different grocery stores(dragging husband along in the process) and ALL of the 45lbs of meat that you get(for under $40) is for your babies...and you are SOO pleased that you blast the news all over facebook!!:wink: :thumb:


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> When the husband is beyond pissed because he's eating a spaghetti dinner whilst the dog's eating a slab of baby back ribs.


ha! or when you find expired Angus sirloins on super sale and feed them to your dog while your husband eyes enviously


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm late to the show.
When your mother asks you where your boyfriend is very late at night when you are half asleep and you say in your half-sleep stupor, "packaging organs!"
When you hear people at a dog event or store talking about how great such and such kibble is you just have to restrain yourself so you don't jump into the convo just to say, "have you heard of Prey Model Raw?! Ya, WAY more nutritious and much more cost effective!"
When you want to cry every time you have to pick a kibble poop up. :| I mean god, my dogs cannon-butt poops smell better than that!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there is simply nothing to add.

all of the above.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> When the husband is beyond pissed because he's eating a spaghetti dinner whilst the dog's eating a slab of baby back ribs.


this and serenity's 'seriously into their poo'......too funny.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> I HATE buying meat for us to eat!! I just cringe when I look at the price.
> 
> Dummy me ran out of boneless meat for the dogs this week except for beef heart. So, I've been buying beef & pork at the store and mixing it half & half with the pork heart. Somehow, this week the pricetag on the meat doesn't seem to matter!!!


not to go off topic...but could this be contributing to the diarrhea?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

When you are at the dog park with your 3 dogs and husband, who just picked up after all 3 is throwin away the trash loudly states to a husband picking up after his chi/x "man dude, I'm soo glad we dont feed our dogs any carbs! That looks like your picking a stall!" and the wife glares at you grinning wide!:happy:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

magicre said:


> not to go off topic...but could this be contributing to the diarrhea?


I don't think so, he's had ground beef as part of his diet for quite some time now. Even store bought stuff has never bothered him.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

When you can't watch shows about dog (or cat) rescue without cringing whenever an animal with a medical problem (such as obesity or diabetes) is put on some crappy prescription diet. All you can think of is the wonders raw would do for the animal.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

When you have a sick puppy and you refuse to listen to your vets advice of a bland diet which consists of RICE & cooked beef or chicken!! 

We did a fast and then bone in turkey & chicken to get him back to normal!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I was going to adopt a dog that had bladder stones. I agreed to do the S/D for however long they said, i can't remember, but i just couldn't, with my dogs getting food and this poor dog getting cardboard. So i gave her back.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> When you have a sick puppy and you refuse to listen to your vets advice of a bland diet which consists of RICE & cooked beef or chicken!!
> 
> We did a fast and then bone in turkey & chicken to get him back to normal!


i just started a thread on this in raw feeding.....

he wanted me to give her an acid reducer and chicken/rice....oy vey.


----------

